# AcmeBarGig Artist of the month Michael Riesenbeck



## Jedaprin (Jul 8, 2009)

AcmeBarGig are proud to present our artist of the month for August, Michael Riesenbeck










Michael is a musician that has, and shows, a lot of passion in his approach to music. His ability to visualize a tone, a melody, a guitar riff or an expression from his heart is certainly a testament of an accomplished musician!

Michael started playing drums at school. After picking up a guitar he decided to continue playing both instruments. In 1987 he joined the Hard rock cover band "Fingers Crossed". After touring with this band for many years, Michael decided to leave in order to start writing and recording his own songs.

Michael's debut album "Shouting Silence" was initially released independently, but was quickly picked up by US label Perris Records, which gave the album a worldwide release. The album received raving reviews:

StrutterAOR: A great high quality AOR album with catchy hooks and memorable choruses - 9 out of 10 points

Rock Avenue: Classy Album - Special tip

RockReport: Lots of catchy melodies and big choruses Munich's Hardest Hits: 9th best album of the year

RockUnited: Definitely recommended to any melodic rock fan who likes the more progressive moments of Toto and the rocking moments of Journey and the a likes - 8 points

Glory-Daze: Michael keeps the AOR flag flying high with 'Shouting Silence'. Very Good! - 80 out of 100 points

Peitersen.com: 4 out of 5 points

Metal Rules.com: If you are into this genre of music then you will not find a better release this year

AOR Dreamzones: An excellent release and one of the best albums this year - 80 out of 100 points

Melodicrock.com: Impressive, solid debut album worth checking out - 79 out of 100 points

Sonny1968.de: 8.5 out of 10 points

Get Ready to Rock: Worth the effort of tracking down - 4 of 5 stars

Michael's playing style has been described by critics as a mix between Steve Lukather (Toto), Neal Schon (Journey), John Sykes (Whitesnake) and Dann Huff (Giant). So very melodic, with a lot of feeling and passion, a great and diverse tone as well as technically skilled.

Besides being a solo artist and band member, Michael is also a very well respected session and studio guitarist, as well as being much in demand as producer, engineer and composer.

Some artists and bands Michael has worked with:

China Blue, Michael Bormann (Jaded Heart), Lec Zorn Project, Phil Vincent, Jeff Pilson (Foreigner, Dokken), Tony O'Hora (The Sweet), Tony Mills (TNT), Lars Safsund (Work of Art) and Rev Jones (Michael Schenker Group).

Selective Discography:

Phil Vincent: Passion and Pain

Viteffe: Tribute to Vitesse & Herman van Boeyen

China Blue: Twilight of Destiny

Art.461: The Evolution of Movement

The Lec Zorn Project: It Began In The Underground

Tragik: Poetic Justice

Michael Riesenbeck: Shouting Silence

Abbing/Batink: Dauw

Phil Vincent: Circular Logic

Fanfields: A Fans' Tribute To Toto

Alibi: Natasja & Andere Stukken










Check out Michael's track 'Meant To Be' to hear ABG's gear in action! 

You can read more at Michael’s official website at: www.michaelriesenbeck.com

I had a chance recently to interview Michael. Read what he had to say here: AOTM Interview with Michael Riesenbeck

Michael also wrote a detailed description on how he re-recorded his song “Meant to Be” as ABG Artist Of The Month song using ABG software, this document also contains information on how to get your hands on a FREE copy of Michael's latest CD: 
Michael's Report on recording 'Meant To Be'


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Tnanks for the information Jedaprin. Nice to see that an artist like Michael Riesenbeck uses the DIG plugin. Guys, you should really go over to http://www.acmebargig.com and check out their plugins. If you use VST amps or effects with your digital audio workstations, they honestly have some of the best sounding VST amps around and they're all *free*. I'll be signing up soon to post over on their forum as well.


----------

